# Uber Whatsit #141



## 480sparky (Mar 9, 2013)

Be sure to check the list of previous Whatsits before guessing!


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 9, 2013)

prune danish..   but then it is saturday morning


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 11, 2013)

Well - appears to be some type of cast metal.


----------



## deeky (Mar 11, 2013)

Raised letters on a credit card


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## squirrels (Mar 15, 2013)

old school typebars


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 15, 2013)

Circuit board?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## squirrels (Mar 16, 2013)

Top of a wine bottle


----------



## Garron (Mar 16, 2013)

VR lettering on lens


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 16, 2013)

Garron said:


> VR lettering on lens
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD









Uploaded from my fingers via Cherry Bomb


----------

